# Siamese pups



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

These little bundles are from my siamese carrier (doe) and siamese (buck) I have 7 of them but couldn't hold them all at the same time so here are three of them :


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Do want Smeezies. So cute!


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

hm they seams like himalyan and burmese !?

but verry nice pups *gg*

(iwant to see all in your hand and you try to make a foto :lol: )


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Vivian said:


> hm they seams like himalyan and burmese !?


I was thinking the same as their body colours not quite "right" for siamese but time will tell


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

oh i love himis *gg*

at time i get a agouti himalyan pupy.. this seams like an light SSP but i know wat it is, so they get no chance to fools me ;-)

i'm interested in pics wehn they get tol ;-)


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

are both parents siamese Naomi?

only way they can be himi is if one is a PEW or a himi. and the other is siamese (or himi, but wont go into that...)

otherwise, should be siamese. as for the odd one, you've lost me!


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

This seems like an apropriate place to post but feel free to move if its not.

am i right that breeding two himmy mice would produce siamese mice or have i got my wires crossed?


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

that is correct, but the percentage isnt 100%, 
you'd also get himis and PEWs by crossing two himis

I've just looked at your post Naomi and i can see one parent is siamese...
What is the other parent, you say siamese carrying... but what is the mouse?
(and can siamese [or i suppose the himalayan gene - as two of these make the siamese] actually be carried?)

vi x


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

on my website (pet page) the top doe is this litter's Mum 

I have 4 x pew's, 1 x grey/agouti (exactly like Mum) and 1 x who knows what ?!


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

http://mymice.webs.com/


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

offtopic : 
ohhh your champi buck and the abys on the same side are soooo beautifulll...i love them :love1 thy ooks verry gorgeous i think
off topic end

tha muther of the litter are alreddy nice and looks snoopy *gg* she seams to be a silvered burmese i think... but al the grey ticking colours are verry boring to see in what way are they different.

but i see the burmese pupi and so silvered burmese carriing c(h)c(ch) and himi c(h)c

so you get pups in

c(h)c
c(h)c(h) 
c(h)c(ch)
c(ch)c

and all colours in nonagouti and agouti points..

lg viv


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I didn't understand a WORD of that :lol:


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

its ok its not so improtant.. we will wate ...the pups will go bigger and we will sea wath happend ;-)

viv


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Vivian said:


> its ok its not so improtant.. we will wate ...the pups will go bigger and we will sea wath happend ;-)
> 
> viv


no it IS important I would very much like to understand what you're saying but I just don't and it's not your English it's my poor genetic knowledge I'm afraid, thank you for trying to explain.......

and I'm glad you like my big cham buck he's terribly good looking


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

the mum looks very much like some of those ones Sarah (dawsons mice) had in a litter ages ago.... i think they concluded they were silvered burmese.

in which case, i should probably conclude those white ones will probably colour up to be siamese. but we shall see! interesting to see them in a week or so see if they've changed. keep us updated Naomi!?

vi x


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

hm i think we get all problems to understand uns *lol*

ok i try to say it clearly..

the mather ist an silvered burmese

A- B- c(ch)c(h) D-P-

the daddy ist an Himalayan or an siamese!? also himalyan = aa B- c(h)c D- P- oder SSP= aa B- c(h)c(h) D- P-

silvered burmese and himi=

if the mather carriing Aa 
Himi (aa B- c(h)c D-P- (nonagouti /self)
Agouti himalayan (Aa B- c(h)c D-P- (Agouti /ticking)
did they have AA all mices will get ticking, but i se an burmese, so she get "Aa" sure!

and thats at all colours .. so you will get all colours in agouti and non agouti

c(ch)c (aa = sepia/ A-= sepia wight agouti) 
c(ch)c(h) (aa = burmese/ A- =silvered burmese)
c(h)c (aa= himalyan/ A- = Himalyan agouti point)
c(h)c(h) (aa= SSP/ A- Siam Agouti point)

if the father is an SSP, you will get.
c(h)c(h) (aa= SSP/ A- Siam Agouti point)
c(ch)c(h) (aa = burmese/ A- =silvered burmese)

but if the muther is an sepia wight agouti, with c(ch)c and a himalyan daddy you will get
c(ch)c (aa = sepia/ A-= sepia wight agouti) 
c(ch)c(h) (aa = burmese/ A- =silvered burmese)
c(h)c (aa= himalyan/ A- = Himalyan agouti point)
cc (aa and A- = PEW)

if sepia wight agouti and SSP are the parents you will get 
c(h)c (aa= himalyan/ A- = Himalyan agouti point)
c(ch)c(h) (aa = burmese/ A- =silvered burmese)

so the wight babys, can be get PEW, Himalyan, Himalyan agouti pionts... ore same light SSP, SAP 
the Siam agouti points, are mutch more light tham the normal SSp, because of theyre ticking/agouti gen, the point dont will be so dark and strong, like an mice with aa (seal poin, chocolate point ore some else)

lg vivi


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

violet1991 said:


> t
> keep us updated Naomi!?
> 
> vi x


of course I will, this is getting more interesting than I had anticipatd!!


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

i surch for pics fom himalyan and agouti himalyan, maybe it will help you!?


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

ooooo yes please


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

ok the lighter (wight) mice are a normal Himalyan, the ather (cream) is an agouti himalyan. in 4 weeks ald





































at these pics, the agouti himalyans looks like an SSP puppy, but in the sun, you can see, there isn't a big colour difference

agouti himalyan



























hmalyan and agouti himalyan























































lg viv


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

brilliant pictures thank you - so my pups can't possibly be siamese or they would have darker (or stained) body colour - they must (therefore) all be himalayans, waiting for their points to come through?

this being the case, any idea when they will start to colour up?


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

are they 4-5 weeksold,.. when they often go aut of the bed ;-)

the points are just the parts of the mices, how (bodyparts!?) are far from the body, they will be darker then the parts, near the rumpf... ears are alreddy colder then the back ore the belly..

but when the pappys are verry smal, the nestwarming from the muther and the ather puppys are so high, that all babys are light ... but when they go out of thenest, verry often, the get there points..4-5 weeks you will see it sure ;-)

viv


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

with my siamese x siamese, you can see they are siamese from very early, before their eyes open, and points start to develop visably before 5 weeks


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

This can now be closed, I have very sadly lost the whole litter and Mum who never recovered from a secondary infection.

The babies never did colour up


----------

